# Are Performance Modules Worth It?



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I am considering the purchase of a performance module for my 2003 Silverado 5.3L V8. I found this one GF Chips and it seems to fit the bill. If you guys have had any experiences with Engine Control Unit aftermarket modules then jump on in with suggestions etc.

I am not looking to buy a new truck or change to Ford or Dodge.







I am just curious to hear some feedback from owners concerning ECU modules. Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

On diesels performance modules can give a very sizeable increase in HP. While they often claim mileage improvements, seldom is that the case. In many cases the on board mileage readout is based on info from the stock program, and with aftermarket tunes, for whatever reason, they will give anything from mild to wild increases in mpg readout. Hand calculate and more than likely you won't see much if any change.

Personally, I run a 40HP tune on my duramax, the mildest tune available with my programmer and it gives a noticeable performance improvement but NO mileage change. The DIC readout pretty much lies to me with a higher MPG. Increases above 40HP on my vehicle when towing are pushing past the limits on the allison transmission. Again, with a diesel, especially ones through about 2005 at least big increases in HP are achieveable with more fuel and changing injection timing. Limit is really when you start doing engine/transmission/drive train damage.

On gas engines, don't expect near as much improvement in HP. With a diesel, just add more fuel and HP goes up. Not the case with gas, since you must maintain a pretty precise Air/Fuel ratio for the fuel to ignite, roughly 14:1. So all they can play with is timing and a few other things. Some of them require use of premium fuel since they change ignition timing. And with todays ECU's and emission requirements even factory gas tunes run extremely close to the idea 14:1 ratio that the chip claims to improve on.

So the question is. What are you looking for Mileage or HP?. My opinion based on feedback from those who have tried it on a gasser, If your looking for both, likely won't get it. Looking for HP yes, some. , looking for real mileage, probably not enough to pay for the chip.

I seriously doubt the mileage improvement claims in the ad. Like I said, if folks are going of the vehicle mileage readout, it can't be trusted with the majority of tunes. And how many people actually take the time to calculate their actual MPG. 4-6mpg improvement??? which is 20% or more, IMHO not real.

Is it worth it??? that's a personal decision, only you can decide.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

^^ What he said. ^^


----------



## Dave_at_Equal-i-zer_Hitch (Jun 29, 2012)

KTMRacer,

This is a great post. Thanks! I have a '01 F250 with the 7.3 and an automatic transmission. It's all stock except for an upgrade to a K&N air filter. It has always seemed underpowered to me - like I'm not getting the HP out of it I hear other diesel owners brag about. I have considered upgrading the intake, exhaust, and adding a chip, but my main concern was always, "What will that do to the rest of my drive train? How do I know when I'm pushing them past the limits they were designed for?"

Where do I find this information, or how do I figure it out?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dave_at_Equal-i-zer_Hitch said:


> Where do I find this information, or how do I figure it out?


You normally find out when it breaks. There are very few references out there for the general public on what the ratings are for the durability of the automotive subsystems.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Where do I find this information, or how do I figure it out?


You normally find out when it breaks. There are very few references out there for the general public on what the ratings are for the durability of the automotive subsystems.
[/quote]

x2.

You might try looking for info on one of the ford truck forums. The chevy truck forums had info on tuning and where you start hitting limits for the transmission etc. Ford sites likely have info as well on what the weak links are.

What I can say from friends who have fords with 7.3 is that it doesn't seem to be the engine or driveline that is the limiting factor, but the automatic transmission. Even with no tunes I know several who ended up with transmission rebuilds, and one that went with tune didn't do so until he had the factory transmission rebuilt. In that era GM, Ford and Dodge all seemed to have marginal automatics behind the diesels. they were transmissions designed for gas applications, and while they could take the horsepower, they were marginal on the torque. They were handling about double the torque seen behind a gas engine.

that said, IMHO that vintage ford 7.3 is one of the very best diesels and trucks around. My neighbor has one with pushing 250K miles on it and other than transmission it has been extremely trouble free. And I like the body style.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

I got a BlackBear Autocal tune for my 6.0, and i can feel the difference (I think). I doubt it's the 30 horsepower they advertise, but it's something. It might've given me 1 mpg as well. Was it worth the $500 plus?? I guess you'll have to decide that.


----------



## Dave_at_Equal-i-zer_Hitch (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll start poking around and see what I can find.

Yeah, mine has been pretty much trouble free too. The only thing I've had to do was rebuild the fuel bowl because the gaskets on the drain started leaking at about 200K miles.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You may want to consider improving airflow and exaust flow rather than a programmer. I have no experience with your particular vehicle, but some are quite restricted by exaust yokes, mufflers, etc. and air intakes. You won't get extreme HP or mileage improvements, but will improve the engines effieiency without stressing your transmission and other drivetrain components.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

GlenninTexas said:


> You may want to consider improving airflow and exaust flow rather than a programmer. I have no experience with your particular vehicle, but some are quite restricted by exaust yokes, mufflers, etc. and air intakes. You won't get extreme HP or mileage improvements, but will improve the engines effieiency without stressing your transmission and other drivetrain components.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


As Glenn stated above you can improve on the intake side and exhaust side of things without hurting the durability of other components.I have a fleet of 25+ vehicles and just about every V-8 & V-10 powered vehicle has a cat back exhaust and cold air intake.I have seen between 2 and 4 mpg improvements and thats about it.Tuners imho on a gasser just don't deliver on there promises.Hope this helps.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks to you all for the input. I already have catback exhaust and a KLN cold intake air system. I just got curious to see what was the opinion of youse guys.








I get about 11.5 MPG pulling the 210RS and power up hill is sufficient to get over the top. I get passed a lot but going over the Siskiyou Summit and other mountain passes is not a race. Thanks again for your input. Party on Dudes!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I have been looking at a Superchips tuner for my 2008 chevy gasser. Its a flash system and you can get multiple tunes. Superchips also does a dyno sheet for each of their tunes as they test them on vehicles. Typically they offer 2 performace tunes for 87 and 91 octane fuel, and 1 91 octane towing tune. have a look. www.superchips.com


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

imo and experience on a gasser no - imo and experience on a diesel - depends on how you are on the skinny pedal ..makes them a whole lot more fun ... but realizing enough savings vs investment ..... probably a toss up on a diesel - a loser on a gasser


----------



## Rick P. (Apr 24, 2013)

As others have said you're unlikely to see much of an improvement in power or torque on a gasser. That said, while i don't know your truck one area a tuner might help is with transmission shift points and characteristics. If you don't have a good tow / haul mode a good tuner may at least make better use of the power & torque you do have if the factory maps favour economy. Your mileage will likely decrease (can't get something for nothing) in the process though.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I really liked the tuner I had for my old 3V V-10 Superduty. I had 3 tunes from Mike Butler at 5 Star tuning. Two were power, one was mileage. I didn't see much of an improvement, if any, in the mpg tune. Any increase could easily be attributed to driving differences. The only tune that I really liked was the 91octane peformance/tow. That tune was alot of fun. Towing mpg was a little better than stock but I had to get 91oct. or better gas. No 91oct, I had to stop and load up an 87oct. tune. Happened a couple of times. If you are getting one for mpg, don't waste your money. I really enjoyed the power and towing experience that I got but as always, ymmv.

-CC


----------

